# Servilia



## steveglyndavies (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi - Does anyone out there either have or know of a recording (vinyl) of Rimsky-Korsakov's Servilia?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

steveglyndavies said:


> Hi - Does anyone out there either have or know of a recording (vinyl) of Rimsky-Korsakov's Servilia?


One aria on this recording:


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Pugg said:


> One aria on this recording:


Ok. NOW I have an all-time favorite album cover.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

motoboy said:


> Ok. NOW I have an all-time favorite album cover.


At least you have taste :tiphat:


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

I have it on good authority that _Servilia_ has never been recorded in full. However, they're staging the complete opera in Moscow this April, with Gennady Rozhdestvensky et al, and apparently a complete recording is planned.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Myriadi said:


> I have it on good authority that _Servilia_ has never been recorded in full. However, they're staging the complete opera in Moscow this April, with Gennady Rozhdestvensky et al, and apparently a complete recording is planned.


That's what I called helpful, thanks for sharing :tiphat:


----------

